# Pretty Horse...



## Steve (Jan 4, 2013)

Ran into this article about this horse being the most beautiful horse in the world.. 
Personally, it might be a lovely horse but as far as the prettiest in the world, i can question that...


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 4, 2013)

I feel sad for that horse; not only does he look like a fake horse, he looks unhappy.

If we want to stay in the Palomino color scheme, I would vote for the Omega-3 Horseshine ambassador, "Ivory Pal". 











That's not only a gorgeous fella, it's obvious he's a very happy fella.  "Most beautiful is more than on the outside but the folks in the the "winning" picture evidently don't know that.  I feel sorry for all their horses <---abuse takes many forms------------

Thanks for posting the pic Steve.  For all the horse forums I belong to, I can't believe this hasn't shown up on any of them!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jan 4, 2013)

It is a lovely animal, no doubt about that, but it looks like it is being kept just for show and being denied the opportunity to be a horse -  to run free, to laze in the sun and roll in grassy meadows.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jan 4, 2013)

The most beautiful horse in the world...is the horse you love and who loves you in return.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree it's a nice looking horse, but it doesn't look loved and happy, I feel sad for it.   Reminded me of when I Armor-All the interior of my car...don't think I've ever seen that kind of finish on an animal.  TWHRiders horses, both her own and the ones in her post all look very beautiful and happy...the way horses really should be!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 4, 2013)

It looks like this picture has been photoshopped to the max.  Notice the background, not a typical place you would find a horse, and the horse's tail.  It looks like the horse has been airbrushed and put into the picture.  At first glance I thought the horse was a statue that the girls were posing with.

You guys would have laughed at the palomino whose mane I clipped today. Recently, when driving past my neighbor's place I noticed a palomino in a pen behind his house.  It is a ways off the road and when driving by at 45mph you don't get a good look at things.  

Today Casey dropped by and as we were talking I asked him about the palomino horse.  He laughed and said, no that's not a horse, it's my mule.  I was surprised, as admittedly I know pretty much zilch about mules and never cared to know more.  I have seen a fair number of mules, but have never seen a palomino.  

 He asked me if I had a set of clippers, he wanted to roach his mane. The next thing I knew he was coming down my driveway with the mule in the trailer. Nugget stepped out of the trailer and he was the cutest thing. He was small, about 13 hands (54" at the withers) and a true palomino color. I roached his mane and played with him for awhile and told Casey if he runs across another one like him, I want it. I can't believe I'm hearing myself say this!....LOL


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 4, 2013)

*Seabreeze* thank you for your kind words

*Ozarkgal*, how dumb am I?  Photoshopped and airbrushed never occurred to me.  That would allow for the horse looking fake.  As far as scenery, someone could have trailered the horse to an Italian riverfront or that could be a fake backdrop, since we're talking fake things - lol lol

The girl holding the horse looks fake.  I'll bet she'd be a fun date:abnormal:

Wait-a-minute ---- you had a Palomino mule in your driveway and you did not get at least one picture?

I may have to come and take your clippers from you --- I could use them anyway - lol lol lol

I'm like you with Mules don't know much and never cared to but they are adorable and loyal if they take a likin' to ya - lol

Do you know that gaited mules are a hot and expensive commodity?  A trail riding friend and his wife just sold their Spotted Walkers for two gaited mules.  He paid $3,000 for his bay mule.  That's about the same as your or I paying $9,000 because he is wheeler-dealer -bar-none no matter what he buys in this life.  He so in love with that mule, I'm surprised it's not in the house:couple_inlove::love-struck:


Mules and donkeys are also great for keeping Coyotes away from other, more vulnerable, livestock.  A picture circulating the Net for years shows a donkey that had a stand-off-to-death with a mountain lion and won.

Anyway, I'm sure glad you had your hands on an equine today:triumphant:

*Steve,* thanks again for posting that pic -- this has been a fun topic:applause:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 4, 2013)

:love_heart::love_heart:


 Nugget , the palomino mule...he was a real cutie and the gangstas thought he was a very big dog! They didn't get out of the house until he was back in the trailer (not the one he's tied to LOL), but they were all over that trailer trying to figure out what kind of dog was in it....He was a cutie and can come to live with me anytime!

PS..the picture wasn't taken today and that is not my clip job.


----------



## Steve (Jan 5, 2013)

Just thought this would fit in as well....


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 5, 2013)

Nugget is quite the cutie, alright.

The saddle looks big enough to sit on one of my Walking horses.  Somehow I think that saddle was bought to fit the rider with little thought to Nugget

Steve, your picture is too cute


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, we discussed the saddle, I suggested a saddle made for a mule, or even an arabian saddle with short rounded skirts....


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 5, 2013)

*TWH...**..*  We have actually been discussing getting a donkey lately just because of the coyotes.  I live in mortal fear of them snagging one of my dogs. I know there are a couple of packs close by, as they yelp and howl at each other.

 Last summer when we were in such a drought we had one squeeze through the driveway gate and nonchalantly meander down the middle of the driveway in broad day light.  It saw us standing there watching it, but didn't seem to have any fear.  It was skinny, in horrible condition, with virtually no hair left on it's body.  My first thought was rabies, since we live on a creek she may have been trying to take the quickest route to the water.  As quick as my hubby got the .22, it was in a better place.

I have resisted the temptation to get anything around here that needs to be fed or vetted, except the barn cats, but today Nugget made me realize how much I miss the equine factor.



*Steve...     *Just wondering where you read this article..I would be interested in knowing if the owners are promoting him for breeding with such photos. 

 At any rate, thanks for the picture.  On the face of it, it is stunning and most people would not look at it with such a jaded eye as this former breeder, trainer, equestriene, turned old and skeptical.  

There are a lot of high profile horse breeders that promote their breeding stock with fancy, posed, photo shopped pictures.  In this day and age of AI, many owners of mares never actually see the stallion they are breeding to, and resulting foals can be a disappointment upon arrival.  Kind of like dating on the internet, you're expecting a model from her picture, but getting a Walmartian instead...:nightmare:

........And that will conclude my first installment of horse breeding 101...you may buy:biggrin-new::biggrin-new: my tapes for the low price of three buckets of road apples...
layful:


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 6, 2013)

The original photo does not look altered but I know they are very good at this these days. I'd say that the most beautiful horse in the world is the one you find in the desert to get you home.


----------



## mermaid (Jan 7, 2013)

Read through comments with interest...and while the horse is certainly 'pretty' the Friesians are my favourites. Please enjoy


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 7, 2013)

Great video of a gorgeous breed.  They are too high maintenance for me, in terms of keeping those feathers and all that mane in order.

If I were that girl, riding on the beach near the end of the video, I would have been embarassed to be seen by the cameraman much less the rest of the world.  Awful lot of air between her and that saddle, unacceptable as far as I'm concerned, when a professional video is involved - but what do I know - lol

In the same vein as the very expensive Friesians are the very expensive and equally as gorgeous Gypsy Vanners.  Again, way too much maintenance for me.  By the time I'd be done cleaning/combing out those feathers and all that mane and forelock on one Vanner, I could have my three Walkers and the Arab spit-shined for a photo op - lol lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fzciDHlMVA


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 7, 2013)

LOL....hear you TWH... being an ex-horseshow person as well as professional dog groomer, my first instinct is to get out the clippers and shave all those feathers off..can't help it I just like smooth coated animals!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the video...Forgot to add, the Friesians are strikingly beautiful horses that have just  come into popularity  fairly recently....My riding days are over, but I would truly love to take one of them for an extended gallop in a lush meadow.  I love riding a powerful, forward moving horse, (but let someone else groom all those feathers when I came back)....LOL


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 8, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I love riding a powerful, forward moving horse, (but let someone else groom all those feathers when I came back)....LOL



Amen to that - my horses are still clipped - lol lol  They do not need all that fetlock hair to be gathering moisture, then end up with Scratches - lol  I also keep the coronet band hair clipped all winter because I want to see the entire hoof when it's trimming time; espcially on my horse with a Less-Than-Grade-One (inherited) club hoof.  

Eventhough the Fella in my avatar is only 14.3H, you would have loved riding him until he got sick with metabolic issues.  He is a very forward very powerful horse.  He performs a champagne-smooth Stepping Pace (as opposed to the accepted running walk) and, when he kicks into gear, his back end will push under him like turbo-boost and he's off to the races, never breaking gait.  He has such an awesome reach that people have commented on it when they would see him at liberty, up on the ridge.  It is common for a good moving TWH to over reach their front end with their back end.

I know I've posted Rowdy Rev before, but this horse shows a lot more of what I'm talking about.  If you can afford to burn the FAP time, there's a clear view of the rear hoof over-reaching the front.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyA_pSI5hA8  Riding this is a rush, bar none, IMO and your back doesn't hurt when you get off eithernthego:

Like you, the far depths of my Soul belongs to the Arabs but you really would love riding a Walking Horse, if you found one with the right movement to ease your back pain.  They don't all move the same due to how each horse is built.  Two of mine will perform the running walk but it feels very different on each because one is a slender/athletic built horse; the other is a chunky, sort of short-backed-built-like-a-QH horse.


----------



## mermaid (Jan 8, 2013)

TwhRider..just watched your video of speed rackin. The gait is surely the same as the horses in the clip below!!!!


----------

